# 12 more? Don't mind if I do!!



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Welp, we got 12 more chickies! We got them from the feed mill. They're Buff Orpingtons, so fluffy and cute


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Awww I love baby chickies! I just got 13 myself and rescued a wild one so that makes 14 for us. I love seeing photos of cute baby chicks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are darling! I got 8 BO chicks not long ago! Love them!


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I loveeee my buffs! They're great chickens! I have 5 hens and 2 roosters.


----------

